# Happy 5 month birthday, Baxter!!



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Baxter posed by the flowers for me to snap his picture. The fact that I had hot dogs in my pocket was helpful. ;-)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What great pics, happy five months. Time flys when you're havin fun.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, what a handsome boy! Hope he keeps the darker color.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow..he is just adorable!!!!!! Great pictures!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Where are the pictures of the hot dogs?

j/k

Happy fifth month


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

ADORABLE !!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awwww, what a sweetie. Happy 5 months, Baxter! Pretty flowers!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy 5 months. He sure is a cutie.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pictures. So, is he looking lovingly at you or the hotdogs?

Happy 5th month birthday Baxter!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy 5 months little guy!!! He is a really stunning Hav...love the coloring is it silver or gray?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy 5 months to Baxter!!!! They grow up so fast.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

He already looks very "adult'ish" to me, compared to just 6 weeks ago!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah, Baxter enhances the flowers!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww, Baxter is adorable standing in the flowers - what a beautiful guy! Yes, they do grow up so fast!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow Great photo! He is so sweet!!! Yeah for the hot dog, tho i'm sure it's you he is looking so adoringly at!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Little Baxter is the cutest 5mo old I have ever seen


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is so adorable in his I'm about to be all grown up stage. Great shots.


----------

